# Global disease epidemic threat



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The permafrost in Russia is melting this year much more than usual. Graveyards that have been frozen for a hundred years are being eroded by creeks. Dangerous disease spores of anthrax have been released and caused deaths of animals and humans.

What's really scary is that graves of smallpox victims may thaw. Smallpox can survive freezing for long periods. Because smallpox has been 'eradicated', no one alive today has any resistance to it, even us old folks who got smallpox vaccinations back in the 50's and 60's are suseptible now. Smallpox is highly contagious, and if it gets loose in the population, "Houston, we have a problem."

Experts warn of threat of born-again smallpox from old Siberian graveyards


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ugh. Russians really know how to F up a good thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is an outside possibility is that some of that weaponized anthrax could be a cause.

They produced thousands of tons of the stuff to dump on our cities during the cold war, they claim it was all destroyed under Mikhail Gorbachev.

The state of the bodies interred 100+ rears in the permafrost is unreal, some looked like the were buried a week ago and with no embalming either.

The little bugs had a nice rest.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Scary, Just waiting for an airplane and a sneeze.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If it's not one thing , it's hundreds .


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hawg, you crack me up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thaw could release Cold War-era U.S. toxic waste buried under Greenland's ice | Reuters

The issue may not be isolated to Russia. What about Briton, France and China? Others?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Swell. Just swell.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Hawg, you crack me up.


LOL aim to please.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm heavily invested in Reynolds tin foil. Where is that financial advisor guy at?


----------

